# best technique tool....ever



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

It must dice, slice and splice too because that hand has an extra finger joint.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a Christmas idea for Thing from the Addams family.

[h://video]


----------

